# PlanetSolar Aims for Guinness Record for Solar Vehicle



## rogerd (Feb 22, 2011)

A truly spectacular achievement by the team of Turanor the yacht that has traveled 9000 plus miles and is still going strong. Before they are done the yacht would have traversed several thousands miles more.

PlanetSolar efforts to popularize solar panel technology and solar energy in general deserves our best wishes. Traveling such huge distances has indeed proved what they set out to do that Solar technology is advanced enough to let us use it for a variety of purposes including for transportation.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I like the slide out wings to maximize collection area while allowing easier portage. 

However, it looks like the props sit only halfway into the water, which means they have terrible propwash/efficiency.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

it's called a surface piercing prop and has higher eff.


----------



## pete c (Feb 26, 2011)

This is a neat display of technology, however, there is another form of renewable boat propulsion out there. It's cheaper, very reliable and has a bit of a track record. It's called sail. And unlike this toy, it can and has been put to practical use for a while. 

I wonder when sail will be put back into widespread commercial use? Seems that with the price of oil rising, it will eventually get to the point where it makes financial sense.

I do believe a sail/pv hybrid might make sense. Use lead acid batteries as ballast and have pv cells in the sails.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

pete c said:


> This is a neat display of technology, however, there is another form of renewable boat propulsion out there. It's cheaper, very reliable and has a bit of a track record. It's called sail. And unlike this toy, it can and has been put to practical use for a while.


I saw a ship with computer-controlled sails which looked like aircraft wings some 20 years ago. I wonder what happened to it?

Dawid


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

try Maltese Falcon for the latest mega yacht with automated sails.


----------



## pete c (Feb 26, 2011)

aeroscott said:


> it's called a surface piercing prop and has higher eff.


how can a prop that spends half it's time out of the water be more efficient? do you mean more efficient than a submerged prop on the surface?


----------

